# Why do cats have wet noses?



## Kishkumen (Jan 14, 2005)

Why do cats (and other critters) have wet noses? Does the moisture collect particles better? Does the lower temperature make it more sensitive? Is it sweat on the surface or something else?


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Never really thought about it 
I have no idea :?: :?: :?: 
Hopefully someone might know


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've noticed that sometimes the nose is wet, and sometimes it's dry.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

The only thing I've ever been told is that a cool, moist nose is an indicator of good health. I definitely saw an improvement in Skeeter's nose (used to be chapped all the time) when we switched to Wellness canned food! Now his and Binx's noses are soft and moist and oh so cute. (Okay, I'll stop.)

As far as HOW their noses get moist...no clue. I've tried looking it up for specific biological explainations, but no luck. Please update us if you ever get an answer! :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I googled this as I was quite curious - most of the info was about dogs and how generally their noses are wet because they lick them but that isn't really the same with pushkas as their tongues are dryer.

Did find this however:

Scientists have many answers for this. One is that evaporation or moisture from the nose helps cool the cat. Another is that added moisture in the nose makes the cat more sensitive to odors.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Stephie said:


> Scientists have many answers for this. One is that evaporation or moisture from the nose helps cool the cat. Another is that added moisture in the nose makes the cat more sensitive to odors.


Very interesting. Thanks for posting this. Now we're one step closer to knowing! Isn't it funny that we can fly to the moon, explore other planets through satellite, and split atoms, but we STILL DON'T KNOW why a cat's nose is wet?! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> Isn't it funny that we can fly to the moon,


Except we can't do that any more, so it's really pretty sad. The expertise has been retired, the technology has rusted away, the production facilities have been closed, the funding has dried up, the will has evaporated. No, we can't fly to the moon. It's no longer an example of what's possible. Sadly, that phrase needs to be retired. 

(apologies for off topic)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> but we STILL DON'T KNOW why a cat's nose is wet?!


Sorry, Bobbie, you get a double dose this morning. :wink: I think not knowing why the cat's nose is wet is just the wonder of nature. So many things we don't know and can't explain. I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

Here's an opinion from The Straight Dope. It's the licking nose theory. Frankly, I've never seen my cats lick their noses. I've seen them lick their chops after a yummy meal, but not their noses. I'll do some "scientific" research and see if I can catch them licking their noses.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

timskitties said:


> lolakitty23 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it funny that we can fly to the moon,
> ...


Hmm...well, it is still an example of what is possible because we DID do it at one time. I'm sure we could do it again if we wanted to. I mean, you don't have the knowledge and then...NOT have it. We might not be able to at present, but if we ever needed to again, I'm sure we could. That is sad, though, that the ability has seemed just have just been abandoned. It's like, "Okay, we've done that. NEXT!" 

So, let me rephrase..."Isn't it funny that we have flown to the moon..." :wink:


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

timskitties said:


> lolakitty23 said:
> 
> 
> > but we STILL DON'T KNOW why a cat's nose is wet?!
> ...


Tim, with your appetite for knowledge, you are saying that YOU are perfectly happy NOT to know certain things. Come on! :lol: I don't believe it!  I would have thought that you'd be the one with the answer to this inquiry!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

lolakitty23 said:


> Tim, with your appetite for knowledge, you are saying that YOU are perfectly happy NOT to know certain things. Come on! :lol: I don't believe it!


Believe it!! :lol: A certain mystery to some things adds a little spice to life. For example, I wouldn't have a CLUE in a ladie's lingerie store!! :lol:


----------

